# .pls Datei downloaden



## Scorp1337 (24. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!
ich weiss nicht, ob ihr das Problem kennt... aber eine Lösung wäre echt nice!
Am 01.11. release ich die 4. Version meiner eigenen page (myscorpion.de) und bisher hatte ich immer einen Bereich der sich "Streams" genannt hat.

Wer Streams kennt, weiss was .pls dateien sind. Webradios nutzen diese, damit bei ihren sendungen einschalten kann (.pls für winamp).

Nun besteht bei mir folgendes Problem! Wenn man auf den "Download" Link klickt öffnet er die .pls datei anstatt sie zu downloaden. und das nervt! das war schon bei früheren versionen so, aber es gibt 100% eine möglichkeit das zu ändern.

nur mal damit ihr es versteht, könnt ihr es hier selbst sehen: KLICK

Wenn ihr da mal auf einen Stream klickt, seht ihr, dass die datei im browser geöffnet wird, was ja aber nicht so soll .... 

(ich weiss nicht, ob das hier das richtige forum ist, aber ich denke schon)

Bitte um hilfe!
Gruß Scorpion


----------



## luukvh (9. November 2007)

Also ich werde gefragt ob ich die .pls-Datei ausführen oder speichern möchte.

Ich denke das dies eine Einstellung des Browsers ist und man das nicht lösen kann.


----------



## drucko (9. November 2007)

Hallo,

Evtl. kannst du mit dem MIME-Type der ausgelieferten Datei was erreichen, teste
es einfach mal und sag was dabei rauskommt 

```
header('Content-type: audio/x-scpls');
```

oder
audio/mpegurl
audio/scpls

MfG


----------

